# Are Tesco Mobile on the O2 network?



## Joe Nonety (20 Dec 2009)

I read that Tesco mobile and o2 were basically the same network.
If I buy a tesco mobile phone, will an O2 simcard work in it without having to unlock the phone?


----------



## msher (20 Dec 2009)

no i switched over last month from o2 on pre pay,had to unblock and all that palavar,on same o2 network though


----------

